# The Favourites....(1970's)



## Lucky13 (Jun 21, 2022)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 22, 2022)

Good find Jan. It brought back a heap of memories for this old codger, the basic training and my first posting that was on the same base as the 111 Squadron Lightnings shown in the clip, they (the Lightnings that is) and I arrived at the unit about the same time. It was a bit of a crowded unit as well with three operational squadrons, two Lightning and one Javelin. Great days with cherished memories.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 22, 2022)

Kewl! Treble One and 56 Sqn Lightnings, 29 Sqn Javelins and Canberras at a distinctly non-British location!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 23, 2022)

Nice find Jan.


----------



## Dimlee (Jun 23, 2022)

4:18: "When I say that dirty they're dirty." Warm nostalgic feelings...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 30, 2022)




----------

